# Pvc fittings



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

here are a couple of pvc fitttings. How many of you guys have one of these two in your shop? 
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/pvcfitting002.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/pvcfitting003.jpg


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nope, we dont


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

we have the transition fittings at my shop


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The transition fitting I'm sure I have...

The combo with the side inlets I can't say I've ever even used one and I can tell you that I definitely don't have one...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't say I have ever "needed" that combo.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I used the no hub adapters when I did a house in a suburb that allowed no hub, I had to explain what they were to the plumbing inspector there, he had never seen one. I can't see an application where that combo would be needed under Chicago or Illinois code, but I am not as familiar with Illinois code as others here are.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I used the no hub adapters when I did a house in a suburb that allowed no hub, I had to explain what they were to the plumbing inspector there, he had never seen one. I can't see an application where that combo would be needed under Chicago or Illinois code, but I am not as familiar with Illinois code as others here are.


I ran into that as well with an inspector out in the west suburbs. He tried to tell me they are not code. So I pulled out my code book and showed him the following part.

*Section 890.340 Use of Joints* 

g) Plastic Pipe. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic material shall be made only with an appropriate type adaptor as provided in Section 890.320(l) and 890.330(g).​


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the No-Hub adapters in 1.5-2-3&4 on my truck.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Do they offer an Owl fitting in pvc?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We can use the transition fitting but not the first one.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

if I had the dbl outlet t-y it would be in the thrash. it just looks like a drain cleaners nightmare.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Do they offer an Owl fitting in pvc?


The hoot owl? yeah they have it in pvc. we have some.

I should edit by saying I don't know if theyt make them anymore. But they were made in pvc at one time


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here.



Ron The Plumber said:


> We can use the transition fitting but not the first one.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> Same here.


 ditto, can't even imagine why I would need such a fitting. Wonder what that thing costs.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> if I had the dbl outlet t-y it would be in the thrash. it just looks like a drain cleaners nightmare.


 Why would it be a drain cleaners nightmare?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Why would it be a drain cleaners nightmare?


 It would just like a dbl san tee. The snake would go from one side to the other only more so cause it doesn't have the directional turn at the throat of the fitting. At least that has been my experience in the past.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> It would just like a dbl san tee. The snake would go from one side to the other only more so cause it doesn't have the directional turn at the throat of the fitting. At least that has been my experience in the past.


 You really couldn't clean the 3" anyway like that properly and would need to find a 3" cleanout. So it wouldn't need to be directional at the 2" inlet. I feel your reasoning......its for sure a special purpose fitting.:yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

An old timer tried to tell me what a "limberdick" was when I first started. Anyone know anything about it. It could have been a joke, this guy was a ass to me because I was the new guy
I dont think it was a PVC fitting , had to be CI


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> An old timer tried to tell me what a "limberdick" was when I first started. Anyone know anything about it. It could have been a joke, this guy was a ass to me because I was the new guy


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

all right all right , the jokes on me ....again. I never did find that fitting.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> An old timer tried to tell me what a "limberdick" was when I first started. Anyone know anything about it. It could have been a joke, this guy was a ass to me because I was the new guy
> I dont think it was a PVC fitting , had to be CI


If he wasn't refering to a drain cable leader then I'd say he was gay and stay away from the guy.:blink:....We had a helper sign on with us at the shop and he was kinda young but only a few years younger than me. One of our plumbers was a giant about 6'6 and 300 pounds....the helper made a comment of how big the plumber was.... I said yeah hes a big and he's gay too and he likes young dudes. His eyes got big....I said yeah dont turn your back on him,his little trick is he will come up behind you and try to help you with pipe wrenchs.....bout that time big Tony came out the shop with the job ticket for them to go do some black iron gas pipe for a bakery that day.....I'll never forget the guys look...it was like oh my god what have i got myself into:laughing: he was from Kansas:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> If he wasn't refering to a drain cable leader then I'd say he was gay and stay away from the guy.:blink:....We had a helper sign on with us at the shop and he was kinda young but only a few years younger than me. One of our plumbers was a giant about 6'6 and 300 pounds....the helper made a comment of how big the plumber was.... I said yeah hes a big and he's gay too and he likes young dudes. His eyes got big....I said yeah dont turn your back on him,his little trick is he will come up behind you and try to help you with pipe wrenchs.....bout that time big Tony came out the shop with the job ticket for them to go do some black iron gas pipe for a bakery that day.....I'll never forget the guys look...it was like oh my god what have i got myself into:laughing: he was from Kansas:laughing:


He probably spent the whole day walking sideways...:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> An old timer tried to tell me what a "limberdick" was when I first started. Anyone know anything about it. It could have been a joke, this guy was a ass to me because I was the new guy
> I dont think it was a PVC fitting , had to be CI


Its a leader with a swivel joint on it to help the cable go down hard 90's and tees. Sometimes they work sometimes they work sometimes they don't.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You really couldn't clean the 3" anyway like that properly and would need to find a 3" cleanout. So it wouldn't need to be directional at the 2" inlet. I feel your reasoning......its for sure a special purpose fitting.:yes:


 Thats true I agree with you, and I don't think most plumbers would use something like that unless it was absolutely necessary, But God help us if a jackleg gets a hold of it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> Thats true I agree with you, and I don't think most plumbers would use something like that unless it was absolutely necessary, But God help us if a jackleg gets a hold of it.


 I just sold 3 cases of them to a handyman in sedgewickville. Goodluck!!!!! You didn't think i was gonna use it did you?:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> here are a couple of pvc fitttings. How many of you guys have one of these two in your shop?
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/pvcfitting002.jpg
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/pvcfitting003.jpg


 
I can imagine those would only be legal in CHICAGO.:jester:


----------

